# Karpfenstuhl



## andY-` (23. August 2006)

Hi  Leute 

Ich wollt emir jetzt nen neuen Karpfenstuhl zulegen nur leider kann ich ich für keinen entscheiden. Am besten wäre eine grosse sitzfläche, sehr stabil , aus alu , und verstellbare rückenlehne und füsse auch verstellbar. Was natürlich auch noch ganz wichtig ist er muss bequem sein.


Könnt ihr mir da irgendwas empfehlen ?


----------



## Seebaer (23. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

Hallo...

wenn was gutes willst nimm den da #6 

https://www.gerlinger.de/katalogseiten/s176.pdf

(oben rechts - der für 59.90 Euro) 
(Seniorentauglich sogar |supergri also muß er bequem sein)

Für alle die jetzt sagen - der Seebaer immer mit seinen Gerlinger, 
hab den Stuhl und der ist echt Super


----------



## bennie (23. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

der Sänger Anaconda Carp Chair ist topp sowohl in Preis als auch in Qualität...

PS: der Gerlinger-Fetischist wieder


----------



## andY-` (23. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

Den von sänger hab ich auch schon gesehen und überlegt weis nicht ob der so bequem ist .....

HAb mir auch schon überlegt einen von salmo zu holen hat einer erfahrungen damit ?


----------



## punkarpfen (23. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

Lieber Sänger als Salmo.
Ich hab einen von Ultimate, der ist aber auch nicht der Kracher. Ein kumpel hat einen von JRC und der ist damit auch nicht zufrieden.


----------



## Seebaer (23. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*



bennie schrieb:


> der Sänger Anaconda Carp Chair ist topp sowohl in Preis als auch in Qualität...
> 
> PS: der Gerlinger-Fetischist wieder


 

Wenn meinst. 

Test erstmal den Stuhl dann kannst mitreden #h


----------



## bennie (24. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*



andY-` schrieb:


> Den von sänger hab ich auch schon gesehen und überlegt weis nicht ob der so bequem ist .....
> 
> HAb mir auch schon überlegt einen von salmo zu holen hat einer erfahrungen damit ?


 
Glaub mir, der ultimative Stuhl zum rumgammeln ... :m 

Gut gepolstert und auch prima zu verstellen, ob zum Dösen oder zum Sitzen.


----------



## bennie (24. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*



Seebaer schrieb:


> Wenn meinst.
> 
> Test erstmal den Stuhl dann kannst mitreden #h


 
Tut mir Leid, ich hab den Anaconda #6


----------



## Pilkman (24. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

Hi,

ich stand vor einiger Zeit auch vor der Wahl und habe mir einige Stühle angeschaut und Probe gesessen. Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich so ein vergleichsweise großes zusätzliches Gepäckstück - was ein Stuhl in der Größe nunmal darstellt  - nur mitnehme, wenn ich mehrere Tage unterwegs bin, mehrere Leute dabei sind oder/und ich nicht weit tragen muss. Also eher selten. :m

Trotzdem: Ich habe ein Vorgängermodell, meine Wahl würde heute wieder eindeutig auf den MKII-Recliner von Fox fallen. Ich kann diese ganzen Stühle mit ihrer hängenmattenartigen Rundrücksitzposition a´la JRC Cocoon Chair, Ultimate Danau Chair etc. irgendwie nicht ab. Flegeln kann ich auf dem Recliner auch, aber wenn man will, kann man auch vernünftig und rückenschonend drauf sitzen. Angenehm ist auch die vergleichsweise hohe Sitzposition, so dass die Beine nicht so geknickt sind. #6






Quelle: nwac.co.uk


----------



## maschinenstürmer (24. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich stand vor einiger Zeit auch vor der Wahl und habe mir einige Stühle angeschaut und Probe gesessen. Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich so ein vergleichsweise großes zusätzliches Gepäckstück - was ein Stuhl in der Größe nunmal darstellt  - nur mitnehme, wenn ich mehrere Tage unterwegs bin, mehrere Leute dabei sind oder/und ich nicht weit tragen muss. Also eher selten. :m
> 
> ...


 

Pilkmann mir wird Angst!!!!!!!!!

Der Maschinenstürmer postet jetzt auch mal was zu dem Thema:

Stuhl zum Karpfenangeln gibts nur einen = *Fox MK II Recliner*

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so, das ich ein Schmerzengel bin._


----------



## Pilkman (24. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> Pilkmann mir wird Angst!!!!!!!!! ... Stuhl zum Karpfenangeln gibts nur einen = *Fox MK II Recliner* ...



Nöö, ist doch eigentlich positiv, wenn die Empfehlungen und Erfahrungen die gleichen sind... :m


----------



## maschinenstürmer (24. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Nöö, ist doch eigentlich positiv, wenn die Empfehlungen und Erfahrungen die gleichen sind... :m


 
Jo da hast du recht.

Vielleicht haben wir ja aber auch den selben Geschmack und die selben Erfahrungen bei Frauen.....:m 

Müssen wir vielleicht mal ein neues Thema eröffnen :q :q :q 

Vielleicht : Warum gibt es keine Doppelbedchairs?

oder : Schmeckt die "Zigarette danach" auch im Karpfendome?


Gruß 

Maschinenstürmer

_Manchmal i.s.t. es so........das ich lustig bin._


----------



## Ronen (24. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*



> der Sänger Anaconda Carp Chair ist topp sowohl in Preis als auch in Qualität



Das kann ich nur bestätigen. bin sehr zufrieden mit mi Stühlchen.

Sicher, etwas grosses Packmaß...aber recht leicht und suuupperr bequem und variabel.

Das Packmaß hat sich super mit meiner grossen Abhakmatte arrangiert, denn der wird einfach da hineingelegt und die Matte dann zugeklippst. Somit schleppe ich den ganz easy.

Werde demnächst mal ä Bildchen von meiner Packweise mache. Ist wirklich effektiv!


----------



## Pilkman (24. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> ... vielleicht haben wir ja aber auch den selben Geschmack und die selben Erfahrungen bei Frauen.....:m ...



Sorry für Offtopic, ´n Versuch ist´s wert... :m

... meine is ´ne langhaarige Brünette mit dunkelbraunen Augen... 

... und jetzt kommst Du... :q


----------



## maschinenstürmer (24. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Sorry für Offtopic, ´n Versuch ist´s wert... :m
> 
> ... meine is ´ne langhaarige Brünette mit dunkelbraunen Augen...
> 
> ... und jetzt kommst Du... :q


 

....meine is`ne langhaarige Brünette mit ganz dunkelbraunen Augen...... 172 cm; 65 kg :q 

hat mir auch schon einen Sohn geschenkt der ist jetzt 2,5 Jahre:l 

Auch schon Kinder?

Was ist Optopic?

Gruß

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so..........mit den Gemeinsamkeiten._


----------



## Pilkman (24. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

@ Maschinenstürmer



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> ....meine is`ne langhaarige Brünette mit ganz dunkelbraunen Augen...



:m



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> .... auch schon Kinder? ...



Nee, hab meine "Edelgene" noch nicht weiter gegeben... :q ... soll aber auch in absehbarer Zeit passieren. 



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> .... was ist Optopic? ...



Off Topic = Vorbei am Kern oder Tenor des Threads. 
Sozusagen ein wenig Geschnacke völlig vorbei an der Eingangs gestellten Frage... #h


----------



## maschinenstürmer (24. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*



Pilkman schrieb:


> @ Maschinenstürmer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Stimmt ja, es ging ja um Stühle. :m :m :m

Also gut, auf einem MK II Recliner kannst du deine Edelgene aber auch sehr schön weitergeben.

Das war jetzt ONTOPIC 

Richtig?

Gruß

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so..........das man mal OFFTOPIC i.s.t._


----------



## Ronen (24. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*



> Auch schon Kinder?




Das ist off topic


----------



## bennie (24. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

Achja, der von Anaconda ist auch noch extreeeem leicht


----------



## andY-` (24. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

Alles klar das hat meine auswahl sehr beschränkt  entweder wird es jetzt der Sänger oder Fox das wird jetzt die schwere entscheidung  

Danke für die Hilfe

andY


----------



## Pilkman (24. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

Die günstigsten Preise, die ich für Deine beiden Favoriten gefunden habe... #h

Fox MKII-Recliner: 
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=286
http://s82426471.einsundeinsshop.de...+MK+II+Chair+-+SONDERANGEBOT+=21+=28BC2754=29

Sänger Anaconda Carp Chair:
http://www.cs-tackle.de/cstackle/saenger-anaconda-carp-chair-p-1300.html
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=27&products_id=1317

PS:
Hier sieht man nochmal ganz gut, was ich oben mit "hängenmattenartiger Rundrückensitzposition" meinte... 






Quelle: saenger.pl


----------



## harti911 (24. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

Ein Kumpel von mir hat auch seit längeren den genannten Karpfenstuhl vom Fuchs...

Ich muss gestehen, der macht wirklich nen sehr guten Eindruck! Sei es in Optik oder Funktionalität, wirklich top!


----------



## xonnel (24. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

Ich hab auch schon ein paar Mal überlegt, mir so einen Stuhl anzuschaffen, allerdings fehlen mir bei all diesen Stühlen die Armlehnen.

Stört euch das nicht ?


----------



## bennie (24. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

in keinster Weise


----------



## andY-` (24. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

Also das keine lehnen dran sind stört kein bischen war bei meinem alten so da sitz man einfach super drin.

Also ich Tendiere eigentlich mehr zum sänger weil der bequemer aussieht |kopfkrat


----------



## punkarpfen (24. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

Der Sängre hat natürlich den "Nachteil", dass man unbequemer sitzt, weil der Geldbeutel nicht so geschröpft wird.
Mal ohne Spass: Die Anaconda Liege ist prima und der Stuhl scheint von der gleichen Klasse zu sein.


----------



## Pilkman (24. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> ... mal ohne Spass: Die Anaconda Liege ist prima und der Stuhl scheint von der gleichen Klasse zu sein.



Klaro, verarbeitungstechnisch etc. ist das alles in Ordnung. Man muss nur für sich entscheiden, ob man die Sitzposition mag - mir persönlich ist diese - ich zitiere nochmal - "hängenmattenartige Rundrückensitzposition" auf Dauer unbequem. 
Findet man analog auch z.B. beim Ultimate Danau Chair und beim JRC Cocoon Chair. Alles also keine billigen Teile, insofern hat das nichts mit dem Preis zu tun.


----------



## punkarpfen (24. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

Ein Kumpel hat seinen Pöter auf so ziemlich alle ausgestellten Stühle gedrückt. Letztendlich hat er sich auch für einen Fuchsstuhl entschieden. Er hat allerdings einen möglichst leichten und handlichen Stuhl gesucht.


----------



## Mr. Boilie (24. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

Da mit mit meiner JRC Supercocoon Liege seit mehr als 8 Jahren sehr zufrieden bin habe ich mir diesen Stuhl geholt.


Robert


----------



## Pilkman (24. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*



Mr. Boilie schrieb:


> ... JRC Supercocoon Liege seit mehr als 8 Jahren sehr zufrieden ...



Robert, Du meinst sicherlich die alte Cocoon von JRC, die Super Cocoon ist recht frisch auf dem Markt. 
Das ist diese Liege mit drei Klappgelenken und dem kleinen Packmaß.


----------



## Mr. Boilie (24. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

Ich denke denke schon das es die Alte ist. Hab damals auf einer Messe von CMW 97 oder 98 in den Mainfrankenhallen das Teil direkt beim alten Ehmanns für ein Heidengeld geholt. Aber ich glaube die wird auch die nächsten 8 Jahre auch noch überstehen. Kann vielleicht sein das ich den Gummi mal erneuern müßte.


Robert


----------



## Hecht-Sebi (25. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

Halllo zusammen,

im großen und ganzen kann man sagen je teurer, desto besser !!!!

Preis ab ca. 50 €

Gruß Hecht- Sebi


----------



## andY-` (25. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

Hat der sänger denn keine möglichkeit dei rückenlehne zu verstellen ? Weil dann kann ma ihn sich ja bequem machen


----------



## maschinenstürmer (25. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*



andY-` schrieb:


> Hat der sänger denn keine möglichkeit dei rückenlehne zu verstellen ? Weil dann kann ma ihn sich ja bequem machen


 
Na klar hat der OpernSänger eine Möglichkeit dei Lehne zu verstellen, die geht aber leider nur einmal, denn beim geradebiegen der Rohre brechen sie dann durch :q :q :q :q 


kaputte Stühle

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so......das der MK II unereicht bleibt_


----------



## Pilkman (25. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*



andY-` schrieb:


> Hat der sänger denn keine möglichkeit dei rückenlehne zu verstellen ? ...



Nee, nee, der Anaconda hat schon an jeder Seite ein Rädchen, mit dem man die Neigung der Rückenlehne in Stufen einstellen kann.


----------



## andY-` (25. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

Îch hab schon gedacht so kann ich mich doch auch nicht verguckt haben 

Dann kann es ja eigentlich kein problem sein ihn sich bequem einzustellen


----------



## maschinenstürmer (25. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*



andY-` schrieb:


> Îch hab schon gedacht so kann ich mich doch auch nicht verguckt haben
> 
> Dann kann es ja eigentlich kein problem sein ihn sich bequem einzustellen


 
Du hast dich nicht verguckt, den MK II kann man bequem einstellen.

Völlig Richtig :q :q 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Es i.s.t. so.....das ich meinen Sohn jetzt abholen muß._


----------



## andY-` (25. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

Hehe 

Ich glaub da will mir jemand den MKII auf auge drücken der gefällt mir auch aber ich find der von sänger sieht bequemer aus  wo kann man den Fox den mal probesitzen ? 

Am besten irgendwo im kreis wesel


----------



## bennie (25. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

Glaub mir, du wirst mit beiden glücklich


----------



## punkarpfen (26. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

Es gibt von der JRC auch eine alte Super Cocoon Liege. Die habe ich auch.


----------



## profifischer (26. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

hallo

ich bin mit dem husar polo sehr zufrieden,

schau mal unter www.angel-husar.de. mein fraund hat den sänger anaconda carpchair II der ist mir nicht genügend gepolstert und die armlehnen sind miserabel.


----------



## booroo3 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

Lass bloß die Finger vom Fuchs. Nach dem zweiten Einsatz schon Rost in den Rohren. Und nach ca. 10 Einsätzen halten die Füsse nicht mehr und der Stuhl geht in die Knie. Zudem ist er büffelschwer. Bin jetzt auf der Suche nach nem neuen Stuhl. Werde mir mal den Anaconda näher anschauen.


----------



## Pilkman (15. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*



booroo3 schrieb:


> Lass bloß die Finger vom Fuchs. ...



´nabend!

Von welchem Fox-Stuhl reden wir denn hier genau? |kopfkrat


----------



## BuzzMoody (15. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

Bei mir sollte jetzt die Woche der neue Fox Evolution Recliner Chair eintreffen, von dem erwarte ich eigentlich ne Menge. War mit meinem alten Fox Super Recliner Chair eigentlich immer sehr zufrieden. Bewegen sich glaub ich beide auf sehr hohem Niveau, von daher kann ich nur zum Fuchs raten. Sollte mich der Evolution enttäuschen werde ich es hier natürlich posten.


----------



## Tomalion (15. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

Ich habe son noname Ding und das ist grottig, die Sitzfläche ist durch und das teil hat mal 80 DM gekosten, damals war das viel für einen Stuhl.
Nen Kumpel von mir hat einen von Ultimate und der Stuhl ist richtig bequem da kann man nichts gegen sagen.
Der Preis ist auch nicht gerade hoch bin am überlegen, mir auch so einen zu holen.


----------



## rainerle (16. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

ich hab den Sänger noch nicht Probe gesessen - jedoch hat er beinahe die gleiche Auflagen-Biege-Kurve wie mein Ultimate und die ist gelinde gesagt Misst, wenn man einen langen Rücken hat und dazu noch ein bischen Probleme mit dem selbigen (so wie ich). Da gibt es richtig Rückenschmerzen weil eben der Rücken stets halbrund durchgebogen ist. Deshalb sitz ich denn auch meist auf dem Guest-Chair und überlass den "Großen" den "Besuchern" oder meinem Junior. Deshalb würde ich Dir auch eher den Fox empfehlen (habe diesen auch schon für ein paar Tage von nem Freund zum testen gehabt und das hat richtig Laune gemacht).


----------



## Winne (16. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*



booroo3 schrieb:


> Lass bloß die Finger vom Fuchs. Nach dem zweiten Einsatz schon Rost in den Rohren. Und nach ca. 10 Einsätzen halten die Füsse nicht mehr und der Stuhl geht in die Knie. Zudem ist er büffelschwer. Bin jetzt auf der Suche nach nem neuen Stuhl. Werde mir mal den Anaconda näher anschauen.


 
Tag auch,
was mir nicht in mein Hirn will, wie sieht das aus, wenn Alu rostet? Reden wir schon am gleichen Untersatz?


----------



## wallek (16. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

also ich kann die den von Cormoran empfehlen! Der ist sau Stabil und hat eine höhere Lehne als der auf dem Bild von meinem Vorposter!


----------



## Pilkman (16. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

Hi!



rainerle schrieb:


> ... jedoch hat er beinahe die gleiche Auflagen-Biege-Kurve wie mein Ultimate und die ist gelinde gesagt Misst, wenn man einen langen Rücken hat und dazu noch ein bischen Probleme mit dem selbigen (so wie ich). Da gibt es richtig Rückenschmerzen weil eben der Rücken stets halbrund durchgebogen ist. ...



Schön, dass das mal jemand anspricht, exakt aus diesem Grund kann ich es nämlich echt nicht kapieren, wieso der Sänger Anaconda dauernd empfohlen wird. Verarbeitung und Preis/Leistung mögen ja stimmen, aber die Sitzposition ist alles andere als rückenfreundlich - im Endeffekt mehr ein Rumflegeln als Sitzen.

Das gleiche Problem hat man bei "ähnlichen " Stühlen wie dem JRC Cocoon oder dem alten Ultimate Danau.



rainerle schrieb:


> ... deshalb würde ich Dir auch eher den Fox empfehlen (habe diesen auch schon für ein paar Tage von nem Freund zum testen gehabt und das hat richtig Laune gemacht).



Yupp, es gibt wirklich wenige Stühle, die sich ähnlich gut wie der Fox Recliner bzw. MKII sitzen, den Evolution habe ich noch nicht getestet, aber der sieht von der Sitzposition her fast gleich aus. #6


----------



## BuzzMoody (16. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

Hi,
habe heute den Evolution-Chair bekommen und kann sagen, dass das Teil echt ne Wucht ist. Wer da von schlechter Qualität spricht, hat wahrscheinlich sein eigenes Sofa mit am Wasser gehabt. Die Sitzauflage ist mehr als großzügig und lässt sich weit nach hinten verstellen, die Verarbeitung ist Top. War ich aber von Fox-Chairs auch nicht anders gewohnt. Mal sehen, wie er sich am Wasser schlägt.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## The-Carphunter (16. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

Moinsens...

Ich habe jedenfalls auch einen "schönen" Anglerstuhl (kein Karpfenstuhl!!!; wie schonmal gesagt: ICH sitze drauf, nicht der Fisch |rolleyes ), der aus dem Hause Ultimate ist.
Genauer gesagt ist es der Ultimate Culture....:g 
Ja, bequem aber nicht rückenfreundlich; wobei ich auf diesem "Chair" sogar schon meine ersten Angelnächte verbracht hatte! 
Nun habe ich mir endlich mal eine gute Angler-Liege zugelegt ( JRC Cocoon!!) und der Gewichtsunterschied ist echt der Hammer!!! Die Liege bringt 8kg und der Stuhl 7,5kg auf die Waage... das ist einfach der Hammer :r 
Der Stuhl kann zwar nett und schön sein, doch der Ultimate ist eindeutig zu schwer, sodass man sich bis zum Wasser totbuckelt^^
Gab es nicht mal einfach nen umgedrehten Eimer?? |supergri 
Mfg, Denny

p.s. den Stuhl hatte ich mal geschenkt bekommen... nichts desto trotz gehe ich trotzdem gerne mit ihm ans Wasser, obwohl er schon sehr sehr schwer ist....


----------



## eckart70 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*



The-Carphunter schrieb:


> Moinsens...
> Gab es nicht mal einfach nen umgedrehten Eimer?? |supergri
> Hi
> :q:q:qDas war alles am Anfang anders.|supergri|supergri|supergri
> ...


----------



## k1ng (16. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

habe den JRC Cocoon , der ist ultra leicht


----------



## bennie (16. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Schön, dass das mal jemand anspricht, exakt aus diesem Grund kann ich es nämlich echt nicht kapieren, wieso der Sänger Anaconda dauernd empfohlen wird. Verarbeitung und Preis/Leistung mögen ja stimmen, aber die Sitzposition ist alles andere als rückenfreundlich - im Endeffekt mehr ein Rumflegeln als Sitzen.



Ich steh da halt drauf


----------



## Hunter85 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

Ich habe auch den Anaconda, und ich muss sagen ich mehr als zufrieden damit!
Und genau diese sitzposition ist es die ich mag, ich hab kein lust steif und aufrecht in einem stuhl drin zu sitzen. 
ich will mich richtig reinflaken können, rumlümmeln oder wie auch immer.
der stuhl ist saubequem große sitzfläche und auch leicht!
Für mich der beste stuhl den es gibt.:vik: :vik:


----------



## Pilkman (17. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*



Hunter85 schrieb:


> ... ich hab kein lust steif und aufrecht in einem stuhl drin zu sitzen. ...



Muss man in einem Fox Recliner auch nicht, dafür haben die ja die verstellbare Rückenlehne. Nur zwingt die den Rücken nicht in einen halbrunden Buckel, da die Lehne ingesamt anders geschnitten ist.

Aber wie gesagt, die Geschmäcker sind verschieden und das ist ja letztlich auch gut so. #6


----------



## punkarpfen (17. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

Da Arsch und Rücken nicht genormt sind, muss jeder selbst entscheiden, welchen Stuhl er bequem findet. Deshalb sollte einen Stuhl probesitzen, bevor man ihn kauft.


----------



## bennie (17. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*



Hunter85 schrieb:


> ich will mich richtig reinflaken können, rumlümmeln oder wie auch immer.
> der stuhl ist saubequem große sitzfläche und auch leicht!
> Für mich der beste stuhl den es gibt.:vik: :vik:



jaa, rumgammeln, dafür geh ich gerne mal ans wasser.... rumliegen und die seele baumeln lassen


----------



## tollhaus (17. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*



Hunter85 schrieb:


> Und genau diese sitzposition ist es die ich mag,



Bitte sehr ...

http://www.angelklo.de/


----------



## addicted (18. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

Was halten die Stuhlexperten:q denn vom Prologic Stuhl?


----------



## Pilkman (18. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*



addicted schrieb:


> Was halten die Stuhlexperten:q denn vom Prologic Stuhl?



Wo isser denn? :q

PS:
Sind Stuhlexperten eigentlich Sche*sstypen? |kopfkrat :q


----------



## addicted (18. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Wo isser denn? :q
> 
> PS:
> Sind Stuhlexperten eigentlich Sche*sstypen? |kopfkrat :q



Hehe, Mensch Markus, gibts doch auch in grün:m .


----------



## Conchoolio (18. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

ich finde vom preis leistung ist der b.richi raptor super! ist eh der selbe kram wie von jrc nur billiger und wer behauptet das stimmt nicht soll mal mit uns los ziehen. wir haben den jrc und den b.richi nebeneinanderstehen gehabt es ist alles identisch!!


edit: nein stimmt nicht ganz, das war bei den liegen so das alles identisch wat jrc stealt zu raptor extreme


----------



## mracer (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

Hallo zusammen,

bin auch gerade auf der Suche und hab diesen Thread hier wieder ausgegraben.
Hab mal folgenden stuhl ins Auge gefasst:
http://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/askari.storefront/DE/product/69047






Hat den jemand? Was meint Ihr dazu?
Hab mir auch den Anaconda Carp Chair 2 angekuckt. Aber der Salmo sieht irgendwie noch stabiler aus...


----------



## arno (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

Moin!
Ich habe da auch irgendwo im Ab nen Threat wegen Stühle am laufen.
Auf den ersten Blick sieht der ja recht gut aus, ich hab ne alte Version , aber ohne Armlehnen.
Was mich stört ist die stufenlose Arretierung der Füße.
Sowas hat unsere Sohn an seinem Stuhl auch, das Problem ist, das die sich immer zusammenschieben!


----------



## mracer (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

Mahlzeit!
Jo das mit den 'Automatikstuhlbeinen' hatte ich hier in nem Thread auch schon gelesen. Allerdings ist das 'automatische tieferlegen beim Draufsitzen' wohl eher ein Problem von günstigeren Stühlen bzw. ein Verarbeitungsfehler - so stands jedenfalls in besagtem Thread.
Ich dachte mir einfach, da ja fast alle Stühle diese stufenlose Verstellung haben und der Salmo fast 100 Euro kostet und auch der anaconda diesen Mechanismus hat, muss das ja eigentlich funzen. Und wenn nicht: Der salmo hätte 5 Jahre Garantie...

Was mich beim Salmo interessieren würde ist, wie flach der zusammengefaltet werden kann und wie weit man die Rückenlehne nach hinten klappen kann...
Das Gewicht wäre auch interessant, dazu kann ich null Infos finden.

Was hast Du für einen Stuhl im Blick?


----------



## arno (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

Ich weiß wirklich nicht, was ich für nen Stuhl kaufen soll!
Aber der Stuhl unseres Sohnes hat auch 50 Euro gekostet und da dürfte sowas auch nicht passieren.
Denn das ist der größte Schwachpunkt am Stuhl sage ich mal und da hört der Spaß auf!
50 Euro zieht man sich auch nicht so einfach aus den Socken!
Und wenn ich dann lese, der Stuhl kostet rund 100 Euro und hat dann solche Mechanik, dann fange ich das Grübeln an.
Wer will schon sein Geld in den Sand setzen?!
Auch wenn Garantie drauf ist, den Ärger hat man erst mal!


----------



## Sharixxa (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

Hi 

Ich habe den *Sänger Anaconda Ultra Light Version Chair* , ist ein verdammt chilliges Teil, stabil, kompakt, bequem wie sau.

Das ist der Sänger Anaconda mit den Runden Armlehnen und moosgummigriffen ^^

kost 49 euro :q beim Angelcenter Karlsruhe.

Gruss Shari


----------



## arno (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*



Sharixxa schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich habe den *Sänger Anaconda Ultra Light Version Chair* , ist ein verdammt chilliges Teil, stabil, kompakt, bequem wie sau.
> 
> ...



Und wie sind die Beine verstellbar?


----------



## mracer (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

Hi Arno,

jo, da geb ich Dir völlig recht. Es ist bitter, welchen Schund man teilweise heute zu kaufen bekommt. Ich hab oftmals den Eindruck, dass die Erbauer solcher Artikel nicht einmal selbst drauf gesessen sind. Sehr schade.
Ich hab jedenfalls schon einige male die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der Preis nicht die zwangsläufig die Qualität bestimmt. Darum wollte ich ja hier mal hören, welche Erfahrungen mit den Stühlen gemacht wurden.
Von welcher Marke ist der Stuhl Deines Sohnes?

@Sharixxa
Den hab ich bei ebay auch schon betrachtet. Auch ein gutes Teil, mir ist aber die Rückenlehne zu kurz. Da hab ich ja nix um meine Denkkugel abzulegen...


----------



## jan_h (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle mal meinen neuen Chair loben. Es handelt sich um folgendes Modell:

JRC SPECIALIST X-LITE CHAIR: Multi point recliner system, Swivel & fold flat mudfeet, NEW ultra light 6061 ALuminium frame construction, High density foam filled cover and elasticated seat, WEIGHT: 3.2kg, RATED TO: 114kg.

Sowohl gesundes und ungesundes Sitzen über einen längeren Zeitraum möglich. Höhenverstellbar und wirklich leicht. 

Habe bei meinem Fachhändler 54,- dafür bezahlt und es nicht bereut. Wer oft lange Wege zu seinen Spots laufen muss weiss wo von ich spreche, 3,2kg Gewicht sind eine Wohltat!


----------



## carpi (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*



andY-` schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Ich wollt emir jetzt nen neuen Karpfenstuhl zulegen nur leider kann ich ich für keinen entscheiden. Am besten wäre eine grosse sitzfläche, sehr stabil , aus alu , und verstellbare rückenlehne und füsse auch verstellbar. Was natürlich auch noch ganz wichtig ist er muss bequem sein.
> 
> ...


 
Mal nebenbei gefrgat.. wieso willst du nen neuen?? is der alte kaputt??


----------



## arno (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*



mracer schrieb:


> Hi Arno,
> 
> jo, da geb ich Dir völlig recht. Es ist bitter, welchen Schund man teilweise heute zu kaufen bekommt. Ich hab oftmals den Eindruck, dass die Erbauer solcher Artikel nicht einmal selbst drauf gesessen sind. Sehr schade.
> Ich hab jedenfalls schon einige male die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der Preis nicht die zwangsläufig die Qualität bestimmt. Darum wollte ich ja hier mal hören, welche Erfahrungen mit den Stühlen gemacht wurden.
> ...



Da muß ich erst mal schauen, aber heute hab ich keine Zeit mehr!


----------



## cheech (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

kann mir ma jemand von euch sagen ob man beim *Sänger Anaconda Ultra Light Version Chair die rückenlehne verstellen kann danke schon mal :m
*


----------



## arno (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

Moin!
Auf dem Stuhl meines Sohnes steht kein Name drauf.
Ich habe mir jetzt den Sänger Anaconda Carp Share geholt.
Naja, liegen kann man sehr gut darin, aber sitzen sollte man nur mit geraden Rücken sonst bekommt man einen Buckel.
Aber ich hoffe mal, das sich das noch ausleiert, dann geht wohl besser.


----------



## andreas0815 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

*Hallo,*

kann dir den *Salmo Karpfenstuhl mit Armlehnen* nur Empfehlen! Vom Preis Leistungs Verhältnis in Ordnung.



______________Gruß Andreas


----------



## rias_1 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

Hallo Leute, den Anaconda Ultra Light Chair gibt es jetzt wieder bei nordfishing77.at für 47,77 Euro und das neueste Modell mit verstellbaren Hinterfüßen bereits für 53,77 Euronen.
Räumungsverkauf!!!!


----------



## Knigge007 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenstuhl*

Jo jo ich hab mir gerade u.a. den DAM Luxuskarpfenstuhl gekauft bei A&M....kostet aktuell 54€ anstatt 70,Armlehnen,Verstelllbare Füße,verstellbare Rückenlehne,und gut gepolstert,ganz geiles Teil.

Hab mir deinen Anaconda grad mal angeschaut,ist im Endeffekt der gleiche wie der DAM Luxus.....nur das der Anaconda keine verstellbare Rückenlehne hat und auch schlechter gepolstert ist,*dann kannst dir gleich für 30€ den normalen DAM Karpfenstuhl kaufen*,gibts grad auch bei A&M,der hat genau das gleiche wie der Anaconda nur 15€ billiger!

Sehen beide sogar fast gleich aus,also kein Schnäppchen!

Hier der DAM Luxus... http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...mit-Armlehnen-Hammerpreis_c82-83_p6098_x2.htm

Hier der normale DAM für 30€ http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/DAM-Karpfenstuhl-mit-Armlehne-Hammerpreis_c82-83_p6760_x2.htm

Oder Ultimate hat fast den gleichen wie der DAM ebenfalls für 30€.


Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los das dein Anaconda der billige DAM und der 30€ Stuhl von Ultimate die ein und die selben Stühle sind nur das jeder seinen Firmenstempel drauf macht......!



EDIT


Hast du schon gesehen wie alt der Thread ist?|rolleyes

2,5Jahre...nicht schlecht Herr Specht!


----------

